# Living in Toronto - Accommodation



## Claire_Melbourne (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi,
My partner and I are moving to Toronto on the 16 September of this year for a working holiday and are looking at some accommodation. For the first month we're looking at short term accommodation and are wondering what areas are safe, near public transport and are in the price range of $70-$80 per night that we should be looking at. Work has not yet been arranged.
Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well if I make the assumption you want something relatively decent and near the downtown core, i doubt you will get it for that price. I believe in one of the chain type motels you will be looking at something in the $125-150 per night double. Have a look at:-

Tourism Toronto - Where to Stay


----------

